
Billionaire Buffett says Bitcoin almost certainly will come to bad ending - empressplay
http://www.theage.com.au/business/markets/warren-buffett-says-cryptocurrencies-will-almost-certainly-come-to-a-bad-ending-20180110-h0gjhs.html
======
kleer001
> "Now when it happens, or how or anything else, I don't know. We don't own
> any, we're not short any, we'll never have a position in them," he said.

"I get into enough trouble with things I think I know something about. Why in
the world should I take a long or short position in something I don't know
anything about?"

-

I'd believe him a little more if he had some stake in it, one way or the
other.

